# Cerco I.T. (Staffing) Solutions Ltd



## hoppo32 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have an evalution interview on tuesday next week, has anyone got any experience of this.

Regards

Mark


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

None at all but I wish you well and all success.


----------



## dominicgrieg (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes! something like that.

It was done, or should we say; you will be interviewed by some of the highest or higher officials/staffs of your company. Sometimes, they ask you about how you feel or what do you feel about the work/company, etc.
Some ask or tells you your current standing; are you an average worker or not (something like that). And some ask some questions about the company's problems, specially the ones you or your group is attached or related too.
Whatever happens, the key is: "Stay calm and be ready."


----------



## pritam117dhar (Dec 1, 2010)

hoppo32 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an evalution interview on tuesday next week, has anyone got any experience of this.
> 
> ...


Hi,
yesterday I got an email from cerco that the interview date has been changed 21st june instead of 22nd june.


----------

